# Impact dog crates



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With Ranger having separation anxiety, I was looking for a heavy duty crate. The Impact crate looked like it would be perfect, and no way for him to escape. 
It carries a hefty price tag ($600), but felt it would be worth it.
He was only in it 10 minutes, when he got his bottom jaw caught on the diamond cut outs on the side. He was screaming and couldn't get free. While I was screaming for my husband, I opened the crate, and he let me hold his head still. The only way to free him, was to cut the crate with tin snips.
I'm so glad I didn't buy the crate directly from the manufacturer Impact crates, as they won't stand behind it. The store is still refunding my money, along with a very sincere apology. Huntindawg, and Grain Valley stand behind anything they sell, even if it means a loss to them.
With Ranger ripping up the carpet, I have a good idea where the refund will go.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

The Gunner Kennel has worked well for me.. no seperation anxiety on this end but it seems like a very indestructible kennel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think he could have torn this one up, or escaped. He damaged a couple of teeth when caught his jaw, so he's not ready to try and crate again at this time.
I did see where the gunner ones sell a kit for chewers, but not the dimensions of the openings.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Poor boy! That would have been really scary. 

I'd be tempted to try a muzzle, but even if I felt comfortable leaving one on an unsupervised dog I imagine he wouldn't take well to it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've actually thought about a muzzle. Just worried if he ever got it off when I wasn't home, what would happen. Leerburg has some well made ones that I've looked at online. He would have to be conditioned to it.
We've been working very hard on Place. Just trying to get him used to settling, without having to touch you. And keep the house a calm environment, and outside the fun adrenaline place. Its going very slow, and Abbey is going through her teenage rebellion. Trying to have him calm, and she wants to wrestle with him. Her new nick name is Miss Mischief. 
He also gets all his meals in a crate with the door open. Its a small improvement. When he first came to stay with us, 2 ft from the crate was as close as he would eat.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

That went out yesterday TR. You should see it soon.

I'm very, very disappointed in Impact. They take absolutely no responsibility and though they say their product carries a great warranty, they bailed on standing behind their product at the first opportunity. They changed their descriptions on the crate to give them a very broad "out". We try hard to carry top quality and top serviced products. Because of this situation, we will no longer carry or recommend their product or company. It may be well constructed, but customer service is equally important and they have absolutely failed in that department. 

We do not recommend anyone purchase Impact dog crates from now forward.

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Ken.
I want forum members to know, he answered my message within minutes of this happening. Wanting to know what he could do to make this right, and offering a sincere apology.


----------

